# What's the best high end pen ($200-$300 range, not Montblanc)?



## valmak

I'm looking for a cool high end pen in the $200-$300 range that's not Montblanc. I recently got into knives but I realize now it's not a practical hobby since I'm an educator. A pen is much more useful day to day to me than a knife. I really like Japanese stuff like Grand Seikos. Please recommend. Thanks!

Edit: excuse my ignorance, i know nothing about pens


----------



## jar

First, $200-300.00 in the fountain pen area equates to nice brand name mass market knives like Case or Benchmade or Emerson or Spyderco or Cold Steel...

Second, $200-300.00 won't get any high end fountain pens.

Third, there are a brazillion great pens that are in that range and even lower.

But to make any reasonable suggestions it would help if you could tell us a little bit about how you would use the pen; short notes widely separated in time, long writing sessions, writing indoors or in the field, good paper or lousy copy paper?


----------



## gangrel

Few of us would say MB was the best at any price point.

In this range, Pilot/Namiki and Sailor have excellent choices. I like Platinum too, but not quite as much. All Japanese makers offering first-rate nibs. 

Pilot: the various Custom Heritage models, and the Namiki Falcon. My #1 vote would be split between the Custom Heritage 92 (integrated piston filler) and the Falcon (unique nib, but also means it might not be best for a complete novice)

Sailor: Pro Gear Slim, Mid Size

For sources...Amazon actually has a great set of Pilots. Search "pilot custom heritage." For Sailor and Platinum, I'd start with nibs.com, John Mottishaw's site. Even if you don't get a customized nib (and he's the master)...he'll verify the nib and feed are set correctly and give the right flow for you.

EDIT: when jar's talking high end, he's talking materials (exotic wood, silver, complex acrylics, etc) or technique (hand lacquered or painted).


----------



## weissa

Is it going to be a daily user for grading, editing, short notes, etc.? If so, I'd recommend looking at Pilot Vanishing Point. If you're determined to spend $2-300, you can get one of the higher-end versions. Not having to mess with a cap is a big plus. The Lamy Dialog 3 is another excellent capless pen (although not Japanese). 

If you don't mind the cap and you want to go Japanese, you pretty much can't go wrong with anything from Sailor, Platinum or Pilot in that price range. You'll get a lot more value for your money than you would with a Mont Blanc. 

One important thing to keep in mind about the Japanese pens is that each manufacturer has a proprietary cartridge/convertor system. Also, keep in mind that Japanese nibs tend to be more narrow than their Western counterparts. So a Japanese M is more like a Western F, for example. 

Good luck, and let us know what you get. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

weissa said:


> One important thing to keep in mind about the Japanese pens is that each manufacturer has a proprietary cartridge/convertor system.


Really only an issue if you use their cartridges, and I never recommend cartridges. Bottled ink is far more flexible; you can use any brand, any color. Converters are readily available separately.

That said: if you're going to use it a lot, then a cartridge/converter filler can be a practical choice, as it allows you to carry a cartridge as an emergency spare should you need it.


----------



## oztech

I will second the Pilot Falcon and a Sailor 1911.


----------



## aahyuup

Honestly, i'd recommend a Pilot Metropolitan to start. Not expensive, actually dirt cheap. BUT it's nice enough to keep as a beater if you end up liking fountain pen. Then comes nib preference...drastic differences. You really have to try a few to find what you prefer. 

You're actually opening pandoras box here with this. If you like it.....it leads to better paper, bottled ink, wet inks, dry inks...and if you're like me you'll be sucked in fast. Buying pens that will make people puke if they knew what they cost. If I were you i'd just buy a black Pilot Metropolitan on amazon with a fine or medium nib....


----------



## valmak

should mention that i don't want a fountain pen. it's mostly for occasionally signing documents and things like that. also, don't want something that looks fancy like a montblanc. prefer something that is copper or some material like that.


----------



## weissa

I don't really get spending like that on a non-fancy-looking pen that would barely get used. That being said, if I had spend that on a non-fountain, I'd go with a Mont Blanc Starwalker ballpoint. Sophisticated and modern. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup

valmak said:


> should mention that i don't want a fountain pen. it's mostly for occasionally signing documents and things like that. also, don't want something that looks fancy like a montblanc. prefer something that is copper or some material like that.


Karas Kustoms bolt G2 in copper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

There are some Kickstarter or microbrand pens that may have what you are looking for: Big Idea Design and Tactile Turn. They make non-fountain pens that come is various materials - titanium, copper, etc.


----------



## vinayj009

Buy a vintage Waterman Red-ripple 52 in good condition. Or a Parker Big-Red. Or a Vintage MontBlanc 254/256


----------



## Jdivitto

I'm a bit confused. A high end pen that:

a) isn't a fountain pen
b) doesn't look fancy
c) made of copper (or similar)
d) $200-$300

i'm stumped. The Pilot Vanishing Point meets b,c, and d requirements but is a fountain. Visconti **** Sapien rollerball is a cool material (Lava composite) but is about $400 and looks fancy (well, not fancy but definitely not a OfficeMax pen). 

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## RNHC

Also check out Namisu pens.


----------



## heb

Something from the Pelikan line within that price range will be your best bet. They are typically very conservative in appearance and your probability of getting a good writing fountain pen is probably highest with this brand than any other.

Good luck with your choice.

heb


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Interesting comparison between pen and knives. I'm also into knives but mainly for cooking purposes. 
Anyways for that price range try a Lamy. I use the Lamy 2000, not over the top in term of price, its pretty reliable and sturdy.



valmak said:


> I'm looking for a cool high end pen in the $200-$300 range that's not Montblanc. I recently got into knives but I realize now it's not a practical hobby since I'm an educator. A pen is much more useful day to day to me than a knife. I really like Japanese stuff like Grand Seikos. Please recommend. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: excuse my ignorance, i know nothing about pens


----------



## R1P

Another vote for the Lamy 2K even if it's under that price range. Holds tons of ink and with a smooth 14K nib plus a sturdy, light body, can be used every single day without an issue.

The nib does have a sweet spot but you can customize it to your preference; I did mine and now it is smooth at every normal angle I write (I'm left-handed).


----------



## Marten

You could look at the the Prometheus designs (Dark Sucks) in Ti, Cu and Brass. Only takes Montblanc refills though. Another option would be the Maratac Embassy pen in Brass or CU. (CountyComm) These take the pressurized Fisher refills.


----------



## Marten

You could look at the the Prometheus designs (Dark Sucks) in Ti, Cu and Brass. Only takes Montblanc refills though. Another option would be the Maratac Embassy pen in Brass or CU. (CountyComm) These take the pressurized Fisher refills.


----------



## krushna.m

valmak said:


> I'm looking for a cool high end pen in the $200-$300 range that's not Montblanc. I recently got into knives but I realize now it's not a practical hobby since I'm an educator. A pen is much more useful day to day to me than a knife. I really like Japanese stuff like Grand Seikos. Please recommend. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: excuse my ignorance, i know nothing about pens


Sailor, Pilot or Pelikan.
End. Of. Story. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

That Karas Kustoms bolt G2 looks peculiar


----------



## TGS2018

You don't need to go nearly that high ($200-300) to get a high-quality non-fountain pen. I'd go Lamy 2000 ballpoint / multi pen/rollerball or consider the Sailor Pro Gear Imperial Black ballpoint or multi pen.


----------



## City74

I carry a Hinderer Investigator pen most of the time. It's solid, indestructible and looks cool. I have the brushed version in steel but they make this in copper for under $100









Karas also makes the Retrakt in copper for just over $100


----------



## clarosec

If you like knives and don't want an FP - there are any number of tactical pens that would meet the indestructible/nondescript criteria.

You could also double up and get a Lamy 2000 BP with a matching mechanical pencil for something with design pedigree.

Same goes for Cross Century BP and pencil, or if you can find them the Parker ciselé cap actuated BP and pencil (which also take Parker gel refills).


----------



## Max Dog

In this price range I say either Pilot 912 FA (left) with semi-flex 14K nib 
or pre-owned Montblanc 146 (right) with 14K Oblique Broad nib would fit the bill nicely. There are lots of affordable used MBs out there.
Expressive writing capable with both.
Pilot writing sample in black ink, Montblanc writing sample in red.


----------



## Jdivitto

Max Dog said:


> View attachment 12838737
> 
> In this price range I say either Pilot 912 FA (left) with semi-flex 14K nib
> or pre-owned Montblanc 146 (right) with 14K Oblique Broad nib would fit the bill nicely. There are lots of affordable used MBs out there.
> Expressive writing capable with both.
> Pilot writing sample in black ink, Montblanc writing sample in red.


if you go the used Montblanc route, tread with care. There are tons of fakes. I've never seen or heard of a convincing fake model 146, so that would be the only used mb I would consider. Look for the ink window in the body.


----------



## City74

It’s funny that people keep posting about fountain pens when the guy said he doesn’t want a fountain pen.


----------



## Jdivitto

City74 said:


> It's funny that people keep posting about fountain pens when the guy said he doesn't want a fountain pen.


Yeah, my mistake. I missed his post clarifying the request.

To to make up for it, may I suggest a used Visconti Homosapien Rollerball. The lava body feels great and the copper trim looks great polished or allowed to oxidize. New is about $400 which is above his price range, but shouldn't be to difficult to find used.


----------



## BambiV

Pilot Custom 823 (or 743 if you prefer the converter instead of vacuum), it may be the best nib you can get at below 300.


----------



## RNHC

BambiV said:


> Pilot Custom 823 (or 743 if you prefer the converter instead of vacuum), it may be the best nib you can get at below 300.


The guy doesn't want a fountain pen! Gee whiz. City74 even pointed that fact out two post above yours!


----------



## gangrel

Give a little benefit of the doubt here. That's only this person's second post. 

That said, Bambi, it's often a good idea to at least quickly scan a thread if it's not too long.


----------



## player67

I’m cool with my zebras F301 lol


----------



## RNHC

player67 said:


> I'm cool with my zebras F301 lol


You are missing out on the pleasure of effortless writing, holding a perfectly balanced pen made from a luxurious feeling material. Sad. :-( ;-)


----------



## gangrel

RNHC said:


> You are missing out on the pleasure of effortless writing, holding a perfectly balanced pen made from a luxurious feeling material. Sad. :-( ;-)


I take it you write ad copy on the side?


----------



## RNHC

gangrel said:


> I take it you write ad copy on the side?


No, just read too many ad copies from pen companies. It rubs off on you. ;-)


----------



## WestleyMark

Have a look at Graf von Faber Castell.


----------



## BambiV

Well if that's the case I think I would go for some ballpoint or liquid pens that are $20 for a dozen...


----------



## RNHC

BambiV said:


> Well if that's the case I think I would go for some ballpoint or liquid pens that are $20 for a dozen...


Which is not what he wants either. Did you read the thread title? Keep up!


----------



## wspohn

Personally, I see ball point pens as just fancy sheaths for a standard BP refill, so they are zero to do with writing pleasure and everything to do with image, an approach that I neither subscribe to nor share.

Having said that, just look at Ebay and find a BP you like the looks of, then do some price research to see how much they usually go for (look only at sold listings).

I do sometimes buy a BP to go with a FP I already own to use as a matched set. A couple of examples of that I have:

Aurora 88







Parker 75 - this is a rollerball which you might consider if you do value smooth writing


----------



## busterbones

That Parker 75 is classy!



wspohn said:


> Personally, I see ball point pens as just fancy sheaths for a standard BP refill, so they are zero to do with writing pleasure and everything to do with image, an approach that I neither subscribe to nor share.
> 
> Having said that, just look at Ebay and find a BP you like the looks of, then do some price research to see how much they usually go for (look only at sold listings).
> 
> I do sometimes buy a BP to go with a FP I already own to use as a matched set. A couple of examples of that I have:
> 
> Aurora 88
> View attachment 12902567
> 
> Parker 75 - this is a rollerball which you might consider if you do value smooth writing
> 
> View attachment 12902573


----------



## wspohn

Yeah - sterling silver grid pattern and you can pick them up for less than $200 on ebay.


----------



## Moerdn

I got my Waterman S0636790 for $175, which I think was an insanely good deal . No they are however going for >$400 again. If this is something you like, I would watch out for discounts.


----------



## oztech

I would look at a Parker Sonnet and a Waterman Expert I have both besides a Fisher Space Pen you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------

